# Switching to a new feed!!!! (Ugh)



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well...... My feed store can no longer order ADM (the best feed). So......... My options are: 

Purina (last resort) 

Nutrena (100% out of the picture) 

And something called Tribute 16% (which contains no copper) 

Would it matter if the feed doesnt have copper? I give a mineral with high copper, and I copper bolus..... Would the no copper matter? 

My feed store says they can look into Kent for me........ Any recommended feeds made by Kent I can use for my does (and bucks)? 

I was also gonna see if my feed place and order me "Poulin" grain. Anybody have good reviews on Poulin Sweet Goat 18%? 

He can get any Purina feeds, but I would prefer Poulin or Kent......... 

Poulin, Kent, or the copperless (if that is a word!) Tribute? Thanks! 

I am sick of not being able to feed the best feed.......... 





Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There's never anywhere near enough copper in any feed. Even a lot of loose minerals don't have adequate amounts.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

nancy d said:


> There's never anywhere near enough copper in any feed. Even a lot of loose minerals don't have adequate amounts.


But does it matter if the feed contains no copper?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You just copper bolus. Feed has so little copper in it that it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> No. You just copper bolus. Feed has so little copper in it that it shouldn't make a difference.


REALLY???? Awesome! I will get the Tribute then!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

So...... Should I get the 16% Tribute or the 20% Tribute? (For my milking does!!!) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Id say the 16, wouldn't the 20 be for growing kids?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

No.... It is listed under dairy goat. I will probably get the 16 just to be safe tho.....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you considered calling ADM to see if there is an independent dealer near you? None of the feed stores around here carry ADM, either. I get mine through an independent dealer. They might also be able to tell you of another store that carries it and just hasn't been listed yet.

https://service.admani.com/portal/p... Marketing/MarketingUpdate/Dealer Locator.pdf


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> Have you considered calling ADM to see if there is an independent dealer near you? None of the feed stores around here carry ADM, either. I get mine through an independent dealer. They might also be able to tell you of another store that carries it and just hasn't been listed yet.
> 
> https://service.admani.com/portal/p... Marketing/MarketingUpdate/Dealer Locator.pdf


 I think I will just get the Tribute 

It has more of a variety for me. It has a meat goat feed, a grower, and two dairy goat feeds. I think I should switch to a new feed. But thanks! 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The 16% would be for standard milkers, a 20% would be for a heavy milker, or growing kids.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Soooo....... 16% would be good for Nigerians then? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, that'd be the better one to go with. You'd also want to feed a 16% if you fed alfalfa, or the 20% if they had a lesser quality hay.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok well I am searching for alfalfa hay..... So I will just get the 16% then...... 

Speaking of alfalfa. I can get a ton of alfalfa/brome hay for $130 a ton......... Sound like a good deal? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like a better deal than out here. If there is 15-16 bales to a ton, assuming they are 120lb-ish bales, that comes out to almost $9 a bale.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like you have already figured out what you want to do, but I just wanted to add that I actually really liked the growth rate I got from Kent feed. I had the Kent Show Kid Developer 20R(it had Rumensin as a coccidistat) that was 18%. I'm not giving it to milking or pregnant does, but I had great growth on kids and continue to use it for my bucks. It has AC in it, so it would be good for wethers as well. I know it is meant for meat goats, but my dairy kids did very well on it. They all hit 80 lbs well before 7 months without being fat. 

I tried the Nutrena feeds recently, since my Rancher Supply is a dealer, but I didn't like it at all. Too much sugar and I worry the iron in the molasses on the sweet feed would block copper absorption.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

FarmerInaDress said:


> It sounds like you have already figured out what you want to do, but I just wanted to add that I actually really liked the growth rate I got from Kent feed. I had the Kent Show Kid Developer 20R(it had Rumensin as a coccidistat) that was 18%. I'm not giving it to milking or pregnant does, but I had great growth on kids and continue to use it for my bucks. It has AC in it, so it would be good for wethers as well. I know it is meant for meat goats, but my dairy kids did very well on it. They all hit 80 lbs well before 7 months without being fat.
> 
> I tried the Nutrena feeds recently, since my Rancher Supply is a dealer, but I didn't like it at all. Too much sugar and I worry the iron in the molasses on the sweet feed would block copper absorption.


The reason I personally dont like Nutrena, is because it contains 79% urea, which is poisonus to goats...... Thansk for giving me a heads up on that though

My kids will have to have a good growth rate. I will be giving them the Tribute grower feed, mixing that with calfmanna, and a lot of alfalfa pellets. And possibly alfalfa hay. I want these kids to have a lot of protein to help them grow.

But thanks for letting me know about the Kent! If i somehow cannot get the tribute, i will see about Kent. I will add that to my feed list!! LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok. So here is my update on this feed. 

We will be heading out to the feed store today, we will have them order: 

Tribute Milk Mor 16% XE (we will mix it with BOSS, alfalfa pellets, and beet pulp) 

Tribute All Purpose Pellet 14% (for the bucks) 

Tribute Start-N-Grow Textured 18% (medictated with Deccox for the kids) 

It still makes me mad I have to switch............... But ADM is out of the equation for me........ So I have to turn to Tribute...... Grrrrrr..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Out of my own ignorance...What is Deccox?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just saw Rumensin mentioned above as an ingredient in one of the feeds. Just a caution for anyone with horses that might get into the feed....Rumensin is toxic to horses and can kill them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Out of my own ignorance...What is Deccox?.


Coccidia prevention.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Coccidia prevention.


Thanks  is it mandatory that they have this ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's not mandatory that they have it. As stated, it's a preventative. If you have a problem with coccidia it would be highly recommended. Or if you have your goats mainly in dry lot where they are more likely to come into contact with fecal matter while eating. If you haven't had a problem, it's not necessary.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How do you know if you have coccidia?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fecal test. When you take in poop to have the fecal test done, make sure they include coccidia.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Are they're any external signs ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Failure to thrive, scours (in extreme cases), a baby that isn't growing...etc. Basic worm signs but just regular worming won't get the cocci


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When it is really bad, yes. But I learned last year that the bad worm load starts way before they are anemic or show outward signs. So I have periodic fecals done on my girls. 

Last year I had a bad worm load on one of my girls who had normal poop and dark pink eyelids. No outward signs of any problems. But fecal showed a big load of barberpole that needed to be treated. Had no reason to do a fecal, just wanted to do one to see where my girls were and what parasites would be found. So I learned my lesson. You can't trust anything. I was glad I caught it before we got to the anemic stage.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

So, how much does it cost to have it done ? And what would I ask my vet to look for ? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It will cost whatever your vet charges for a fecal and you just ask that he look for cocci too. I would think they would automatically look for it, but I guess not. Keep in mind that cocci is always present and you aren't going to completely eliminate them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every vet is different. My vet charges $19.50 per fecal. My vet automatically checks for coccidia but not all vets do. Just ask to have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

kccjer said:


> It will cost whatever your vet charges for a fecal and you just ask that he look for cocci too. I would think they would automatically look for it, but I guess not. Keep in mind that cocci is always present and you aren't going to completely eliminate them.


So how much coccidia is alright ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My vet charges $22.. So unless I have to do an individual goat.. I do it by pen.. I go and collect a few pebbles from each goat and do a fecal per pen.. And like Karen's, my vet checks for Cocci.. But I agree make sure you ask for it any way. 

I do a prevention with my kids using Sulmet 12.5%... Plus they get the medicated grain when they are growing..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys  I learn several new things on here every day!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks  is it mandatory that they have this ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No......... They dont need it.....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Honestly, though I like how the Kent feed has worked for me, if I could get it unmedicated I would. I would prefer to use a scheduled cocci prevention program without also having some in the feed every day. They don't eat enough grain for the coccidistat in it to be reliable as the sole form of prevention and I worry about them building resistance. 

Unfortunately I would have to order my own special batch of feed from them to get it unmedicated and I don't have need or want to store that amount of grain.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok here is today's feed update: we ordered ten 50# bags of the 16% Milk Mor, two bags of the All Purpose 14%, and the Sweet Starter for the kids....... 

Lets hope this will work...... I am almost out of ADM, hope I don't run out before the Tribute comes in!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cade, you absolutely exhaust me with your feed changes and figuring new feed mixes. I hope this is it.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Cade, you absolutely exhaust me with your feed changes and figuring new feed mixes. I hope this is it.


I am starting to exhast myself too....... But I have to do this mix...... I should just shut up about this feed! What is it gonna hurt them if they are fed a different feed than another????? Grrrr..... I MIGHT stop stewing about feed after this.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I won't hold you to that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I won't hold you to that.


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I won't hold you to that.


 I am not gonna hold myself to it either...... It will be VERY hard for me!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

